# Complete Dimarzio Pickup Routing Specs/Wiring Diagrams



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

For those of you wanting to make pickup routing templates to exacting tolerances, here you go.

Steve Blucher himself emailed these to me a couple of years ago around the time I started at Warmoth.










































As a bonus, here's some wiring diagrams he's also sent me over the years.

This is the current wire scheme I have in my RG7620, replacing the JPM wire scheme that follows it.





JPM





JPM minus the tone pot


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Jem7RB

Awesome !!!


----------



## Martin_777

Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrainArt

Yes, I now have wiring diagrams for when I put my DiMarzios in my 7........ Oh, wait; they're already in there.  Oh well, I can use these for future reference.


----------



## simsklok

I'm putting a PAF in my bridge on my S7320, is this the correct Dimarzio supplied diagram?
http://www.dimarzio.com//media/diagrams/E.pdf


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

simsklok said:


> I'm putting a PAF in my bridge on my S7320, is this the correct Dimarzio supplied diagram?
> http://www.dimarzio.com//media/diagrams/E.pdf



It will certainly work with it, it just depends on what switching options you are looking for.

The options are explained in the summary, such as the first one I posted above. The diagram you posted a link to has a few different options, which are actually the stock switching options on many Ibanez 2 humbucker equipped guitars, such as the RG7620. I just decided that for my applications, having the neck pickup available in either series or parallel made no difference to me. I'd rather have the splitting options as I've chosen as I've found that I'm growing more fond of having some single coil options for my clean tones & that I never play both humbuckers simultaniously in full humbucking mode. It's either one, the other, humbucking or split, or a combination of both split.

To each his own though, that's why there are so many options. The Allparts multipole switch was only $17.00USD so it makes experimenting reasonably affordable.


----------



## Rich5150

TFS thanks for this. I didnt realize i could do th JP split with a tele switch. Ill have to try that this weekend i have a Crunchlab/Liqifire set coming in


----------



## jacobgenocide7

im a very beginner at rewiring and i have a guitar i need to fix the wiring in, would someone here be able to make a diagram if i give them the specs?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

jacobgenocide7 said:


> im a very beginner at rewiring and i have a guitar i need to fix the wiring in, would someone here be able to make a diagram if i give them the specs?



What kind of guitar, how many pickups, what kind in each position, how many pots, what type of p/u selector switch?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

How come all i can find is 3 way tele style switches, and 5 ways with 12 fucking leads?
Am i the only person in the world that has a 5 way switch with 8 leads??
I've never even seen a switch like the 5 way multipole that is in all the diagrams and i'v been wiring my own guitars for years.


----------



## GreenEyezzz

Does anyone have a diagram which actually shows what is being switched? I would like to understand what is happening so I can measure out whatever switch I find. Specifically interested in the JPM "center position coil tap hum canceling" switch mode with no tonepot!

Thanks guys!


----------



## emperor_black

How does this diagram






translate to a 3-way switch that looks like this...with all the terminals lined up instead of staggered like in the diagram? 






Also, in the wiring diagram, it says to solder red and green together? I thought always red was hot and that green and bare go to ground. Or is that for the JPM type of connection?


----------



## Nights_Blood

emperor_black said:


> How does this diagram
> 
> (huge picture)
> 
> translate to a 3-way switch that looks like this...with all the terminals lined up instead of staggered like in the diagram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in the wiring diagram, it says to solder red and green together? I thought always red was hot and that green and bare go to ground. Or is that for the JPM type of connection?




In case you haven't found it.









Now could anyone help me with this? I want this, except with positions 2 and 4 to be parallel instead of split, while keeping position 3 the same.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Rich5150 said:


> TFS thanks for this. I didnt realize i could do th JP split with a tele switch. Ill have to try that this weekend i have a Crunchlab/Liqifire set coming in



After experimenting with all of these different switching options, I've actually reverted back to standard 3 way switching, no splitting. I've just added a bit more treble on my cleans and found that I have all of the fullness with the clarity by doing that, so I'm back to a standard LP type of 3 way on my TFS6 and a Tele style 3 way blade switch on my RG7620.

I'm still glad to have experimented with these various options, it just helps you solidify the choices you've settled upon after taking the time to scrutinize over the benefits or consequences of each of them.


----------



## Aerospace274

How about 8 string D Activators?


----------



## salewatchesuk

For those of you wanting to make pickup routing templates to exacting tolerances, here you go.

Steve Blucher himself emailed these to me a couple of years ago around the time I started at Warmoth.


----------



## longfalcon

how does the EP1111 3-way switch work? i have never been able to find a switching diagram


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

longfalcon said:


> how does the EP1111 3-way switch work? i have never been able to find a switching diagram



Unfortunately, I don't have that answer. The only diagram I have is the JPM above, so I couldn't comment on further wire diagrams.

I can only imagine that if you eliminated connecting the (Bridge) white/black and (Neck) red/green wires, you'd have a standard 3 way, with a shorter switch post, which is a complete comfort/feel issue between the EP #1111 and a standard LP styled 3 way.


----------



## astm

I think that this should be added to the first post. Took this screenshot from the dimarzio website


----------



## Jahanasaurus

I'm wanting to wire my Dimarzio CL/LF 7 set up like my JP6 with a 3 way blade switch. Is this just the same as the "tele switch" and will the diagram posted up there be what I'm looking for? Bridge/Inner Coils/Neck ? Also, which way do I look at that switch? is left hand side to the neck? I'm a total wiring noob but I can't afford to have a tech do it when I'm spending so much on parts, haha!


----------



## The Only Factor

Due to seeing a LOT of members asking how to wire in DiMarzio pickups into thier RG7XXX's & S7X20's, I think this diagram NEEDS to be in here since it's not already and will avoid members asking "why don't this sound right" or "why don't my switch work in these positions"...

Diagram for wiring DiMarzio pickups into Ibanez RG & S 7-strings w/ 2 humbuckers:






I can't say how many times I myself (both here on the boards and in-person...) and others have had to tell people to use this diagram so they don't have problems because they wired their pickups in wrong or someone else gave them the wrong diagram... This will clarify things and take any and all guess work out of the equation.


----------



## SavM

Hi guys,
I have an Ibanez s470 and I'm replacing just the bridge and neck with d-activators. 
Will I have to re wire the original ibanez middle pickup to work with the d-activators? or can I just wire in the new pickups leaving the single coil alone?
I've been looking at google for days but can't find the answer.


----------



## Whammy

SavM said:


> Hi guys,
> I have an Ibanez s470 and I'm replacing just the bridge and neck with d-activators.
> Will I have to re wire the original ibanez middle pickup to work with the d-activators? or can I just wire in the new pickups leaving the single coil alone?
> I've been looking at google for days but can't find the answer.



If you wire the D-Activators in the same way the previous pickups are wired then the middle pickup will function the same way as always.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

I need a diagram for 2 four conductor humbuckers, 2 volumes, 2 way toggle and no tone. Anyone?


----------



## elegost

There is a mistake in the dimarzio diagram above in post #22. 

I think the bottom pickup should be labeled "bridge" instead of "neck".


----------



## upyardrat

Great info here. A follow up question, but I'm not sure if this should be a new thread or not but it seemed appropriate given the title. If I should start a new one...just let me know and I'll re-post.

I'm looking for a schematic for a set of Dimarzio's I'm putting in a Kramer Pacer (3 knob 3 way on/on/on mini config) restoration I've been doing (Steve Morse Bridge + PAF Pro).

What I think want I want to do is:

2 humbucker, 1 volume, 2 tone, push/pull coil tap, 3 way mini toggle

Each tone will have a different value cap (.022 bridge + 015 neck).

The 2 tone pots will be push/pull to coil tap each pickup.

The mini will cycle the pups: Bridge + Both +Neck 

Below is a diagram from the Ibanez page for the JS 2 hum config using 1 push/pull for coil tap. I could do this (would still need a wiring diagram). But, I have 2 push/pull pots and thought I would use them as described above.






Or I could just use one push/pull to achieve this like the pic and regular pots for the other volume and tone. Any thoughts? Wiring diagrams? or suggestions another use for the push/pull. I'm not a fan of out of phase.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

upyardrat said:


> Great info here. A follow up question, but I'm not sure if this should be a new thread or not but it seemed appropriate given the title. If I should start a new one...just let me know and I'll re-post.
> 
> I'm looking for a schematic for a set of Dimarzio's I'm putting in a Kramer Pacer (3 knob 3 way on/on/on mini config) restoration I've been doing (Steve Morse Bridge + PAF Pro).
> 
> What I think want I want to do is:
> 
> 2 humbucker, 1 volume, 2 tone, push/pull coil tap, 3 way mini toggle
> 
> Each tone will have a different value cap (.022 bridge + 015 neck).
> 
> The 2 tone pots will be push/pull to coil tap each pickup.
> 
> The mini will cycle the pups: Bridge + Both +Neck
> 
> Below is a diagram from the Ibanez page for the JS 2 hum config using 1 push/pull for coil tap. I could do this (would still need a wiring diagram). But, I have 2 push/pull pots and thought I would use them as described above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I could just use one push/pull to achieve this like the pic and regular pots for the other volume and tone. Any thoughts? Wiring diagrams? or suggestions another use for the push/pull. I'm not a fan of out of phase.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If you want the function of the pic at the bottom of your post, go to page 1, 1st page of this thread, use the diagram entitled *"2-Humbucker, 3.-Way, Push/Pull Volume, (Split to Inner Coils)" *or pick the next one for the switch on the tone.

Another option is to use switches on both the volume and the tone pots, spliting one pickup on each. Now you can have one pickup split, while the other remains humbucking. Just another option.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

would anyone on this thread be able to hook me up with a diagram for a custom setup?

i have a stock Ibanez RG7321. currently stock ibby neck and bridge hums, 5 way blade, 1 vol, 1 tone.

what i want is a digram for: stock neck pup, Dimarzio crunchlab bridge, 5 way blade, push button killpot (pictured below on the popular Jacksons), and 1 vol.

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

bump. i really need the diagram. i know how to wire the killswitch, but i need the rest.


----------



## savio

Hi,
Sorry for back the subject a long time later but do you can send these specs sent by Mr Blucher to me? (adv.saviogoncalves at yahoo dot com dot br). Thank you. 
Ops, and your diagrams too...


----------



## savio

METAL_WIZARD said:


> bump. i really need the diagram. i know how to wire the killswitch, but i need the rest.



Problem solved or still need diagram?


----------



## savio

A little contribution...


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

savio said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for back the subject a long time later but do you can send these specs sent by Mr Blucher to me? (adv.saviogoncalves at yahoo dot com dot br). Thank you.
> Ops, and your diagrams too...



There's no need to email them to you. All you need to do is "right-click, save as..." to any/all of them that you wish to acquire, one at a time, and save them to your hard drive as needed. The bulk of them are at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Can someone help me with a diagram for 2 titans, one vol, and a simple 3way toggle?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Help!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Monday bump


----------



## Whammy

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Can someone help me with a diagram for 2 titans, one vol, and a simple 3way toggle?



Here you go...

http://www.dimarzio.com/sites/default/files/diagrams/2h1v_3wtoggle.pdf


----------



## ah_graylensman

My favorite for a 7-string is this one: http://www.dimarzio.com/sites/default/files/diagrams/2hum1vol1tone_ep1112MP.pdf


----------



## vhmetalx

Whammy said:


> Here you go...
> 
> http://www.dimarzio.com/sites/default/files/diagrams/2h1v_3wtoggle.pdf



Sorry to bump an old thread, but id much rather bump this and bring good info back into the light than start a new thread.
However,
I'm trying to put Crunchlab/liquifire into my Agile 7 with one volume and a three way toggle. This Diagram looks correct for my situation, but im confused on whats going on with that toggle, the ground and wires that come from the pickups I understand but whats up with the random connection in the middle? Should I really just solder a connection on those two points? What does that achieve within the wiring? Sorry, a bit new with wiring. Thanks for any input and the awesome diagrams!


----------



## Blkls

post #22 is for a seven string, will it be the same for an eight string?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Regardless of which model of Dimarzio pickup you have, so long as it is a 4-conductor wire lead, you should be able to use most of these diagrams, unless the scheme you're looking for is not posted.

I've seen requests for diagrams that are already posted. If you take a minute to look through the diagrams and their descriptions, I think you'll find one that suits you, for the most part.

For Example. METAL_WIZARD. The diagram you requested is the last one pictured in the beginning post (post #1) of this thread. All you have to do is omit the tone control.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Blkls said:


> post #22 is for a seven string, will it be the same for an eight string?




If it's a Dimarzio, the wire color code is the same across the entire brand, regardless of 6, 7, or 8 string models.

The same principle is conversely true for Seymour Duncan, although they use a different color scheme than Dimarzio, but they are also the same for 6, 7, & 8 string models.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

vhmetalx said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but id much rather bump this and bring good info back into the light than start a new thread.
> However,
> I'm trying to put Crunchlab/liquifire into my Agile 7 with one volume and a three way toggle. This Diagram looks correct for my situation, but im confused on whats going on with that toggle, the ground and wires that come from the pickups I understand but whats up with the random connection in the middle? Should I really just solder a connection on those two points? What does that achieve within the wiring? Sorry, a bit new with wiring. Thanks for any input and the awesome diagrams!




LP Toggles have the link in the middle than unites them to the hot connection of the potentiometer.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Another requested scheme that I recently acquired by Mr. Blucher.


----------



## BMMA

The Only Factor said:


>



I have used this diagram lots of times before and it always worked perfectly... except for this time!!
I have an RG7620 right here with stock pickups.
The diagram is what I have soldered.
But on all positions, something weird was happening, so I removed and threw away the switch and replaced it.
I resoldered everything where it should be according to this diagram.
But STILL I'm having the same issues!!!

This is what the 5 switch settings do:
1: neck pup north coil + bridge pup south coil
2: neck pup south coil + bridge pup south coil
3: same as 2
4: no sound at all
5: bridge pup north coil

I don't understand what's happening at all!!
Does anyone know how to fix this or what is going on?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

By something "weird", can you describe please?
Have a sound clip?


----------



## BMMA

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> By something "weird", can you describe please?
> Have a sound clip?



It's like I said:
This is what the 5 switch settings do:
1: neck pup north coil + bridge pup south coil
2: neck pup south coil + bridge pup south coil
3: same as 2
4: no sound at all
5: bridge pup north coil

So it looks like I did something wrong, but I can't find any mistake.
I checked it again and again.
Also, it's the second switch this happens to.
Maybe a problem inside the pickups?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I don't think it is your pickups, because at one point or another, every coil has been accounted for.

The anomaly seems to be in position #4.

Have you confirmed that you did indeed wire in the jumper from Terminal #2 to Terminal #7 as shown in the diagram?

Is the switch that you purchased exactly the same as the one you replaced?
Sometimes, terminal assignments differ according to each manufacturer.


----------



## BMMA

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I don't think it is your pickups, because at one point or another, every coil has been accounted for.
> 
> The anomaly seems to be in position #4.
> 
> Have you confirmed that you did indeed wire in the jumper from Terminal #2 to Terminal #7 as shown in the diagram?
> 
> Is the switch that you purchased exactly the same as the one you replaced?
> Sometimes, terminal assignments differ according to each manufacturer.



I have jumpered from terminal 2 to terminal 7.

The switch I replaced was a switch with 4 terminals on each side, with a total of 8.
The new switch is exactly the one that is shown in the diagram.
However, I've had the same problem with both switches.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I'm at a loss. From everything I see, it should be working.


----------



## BMMA

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I'm at a loss. From everything I see, it should be working.



That's what I thought!
But apparently, it doesn't.

Maybe someone knows enough about electronics to know which diagram will make the switch settings like this?
Then I must be able to find the short or whatever is wrong with my soldering.


----------



## BMMA

I couldn't find the problem at all, so I contacted DiMarzio and this is what they said:



> Ibanez uses a special 5-way switch on their 2-humbucker guitars.
> It has the same appearance as a standard 5-way switch, but internally it is not the same, and the connections in the diagram will not work correctly with a standard 5-way, which was intended for 3-pickup guitars.
> The special switch is not available separately from Ibanez (or anyone else, to my knowledge), and it is not possible to wire a standard 5-way to do the same thing.
> We have a multipole 5-way switch (EP1112), which can perform the same functions as the original Ibanez switch.


----------



## canuck brian

I actually have the exact same issues as the guy above with my Bowen. I removed the original Titans without actually paying attention to where they go and wired up the replacements according to a diagram of the weird switch. No dice - i have pretty much the same weird selections as the guys above. :\


----------



## odibrom

BMMA said:


> I couldn't find the problem at all, so I contacted DiMarzio and this is what they said:



Ok, grave digging here, sorry, but I've managed to buy the Ibanez VLX91 super switch a few years ago, so, get in contact with your local Ibanez dealer and you're good to go.


----------



## BMMA

odibrom said:


> Ok, grave digging here, sorry, but I've managed to buy the Ibanez VLX91 super switch a few years ago, so, get in contact with your local Ibanez dealer and you're good to go.



Nice!
Going to have to try that!

By the way, for an update on the issue I had last year:
I came across another RG7620 and opened it up to see what kind of switch was in there.
It was a COR-TEK 2502N, which looks like a standard 5-way switch with 8 poles in a row, like Alpha's 5P, but is entirely different.


----------



## ChrisCDoom

I dunno if it's just me but I'm getting a "3rd part hosting temporarily disabled" on all the photobucket images in this thread. seems like helpful pics but even when I click it's saying the same thing in photobucket


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

ChrisCDoom said:


> I dunno if it's just me but I'm getting a "3rd part hosting temporarily disabled" on all the photobucket images in this thread. seems like helpful pics but even when I click it's saying the same thing in photobucket



Because PhotoSucket now wants $300 a year to host their pics, and there's no practical way to redirect 15 years of forum photo's to a new host without going back to each post to relink each and every one individually to a new host.


----------



## Sogradde

I got this from the Dimarzio support yesterday because I asked why the Titans are taller than the stock TZ/AN combo in my prestige:



> We are sorry that the entire set of dimensions was not visible on the website. The attached diagram shows the dimensions for most of our F-spaced models, including the Titans (DP258 & DP259). Please note that the Titan bridge model is taller than the Tone Zone, as it employs a larger magnet. This is the case with most of our high-output pickups. The Titan neck model is the same height as the Air Norton and Tone Zone.



This list should be up to date:


----------

